# Engine Cab Layout



## denmarks (Sep 16, 2021)

All photos I can find only show the front window and console. What is behind the engineers? I assume there is a bathroom and maybe a place for one of the drivers to take a nap.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Sep 16, 2021)

Usually electronic cabinets and then the engine are behind. The restroom is usually up in the nose. Naps when permitted are done in the seats.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 16, 2021)

Found these online from a Google search...


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Sep 16, 2021)

I guess I was more thinking about freight locomotives for restroom placement. Looks like these have the lav behind the cab, cool!


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 16, 2021)

Here is a "training" video...
*Amtrak P42 Locomotive Overview*


----------



## WaterLevel (Sep 17, 2021)

F900ElCapitan said:


> I guess I was more thinking about freight locomotives for restroom placement. Looks like these have the lav behind the cab, cool!


Freight toilets are in the short nose.


----------



## denmarks (Sep 17, 2021)

FrensicPic said:


> Here is a "training" video...
> *Amtrak P42 Locomotive Overview*



Wow. It didn't tell me where to insert the key to start the engine.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 17, 2021)

Still looking for the ignition key!


----------



## denmarks (Sep 17, 2021)

Just a knob. No key. The knob is not even on the console. How would you like to lift the hood of your car to start the engine?


----------



## PaTrainFan (Sep 17, 2021)

denmarks said:


> Just a knob. No key. The knob is not even on the console. How would you like to lift the hood of your car to start the engine?



Don't forget, during the early years of those newfangled "horseless carriages" one had to hand crank the engine to get it started!


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 19, 2021)

I was once riding the Texas Eagle and listening to the scanner. Apparently there was only one engineer in that trip. He told the dispatcher that he needed to stop the train so he could use the bathroom. This occurred between Joliet and Dwight.


----------



## John819 (Sep 19, 2021)

Question - as the diesel engine on the P32AC-DM is started while the train is moving, is that done from the engineer's console?


----------



## Cal (Sep 19, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> I was once riding the Texas Eagle and listening to the scanner. Apparently there was only one engineer in that trip. He told the dispatcher that he needed to stop the train so he could use the bathroom. This occurred between Joliet and Dwight.


I always wondered what happens if an engineer who is alone in the cab needs to use the restroom.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 19, 2021)

I would think a single engineer would solve the problem the same way a married engineer would ......


----------



## Cal (Sep 19, 2021)

Qapla said:


> I would think a single engineer would solve the problem the same way a married engineer would ......


Edited to make sense


----------



## Qapla (Sep 19, 2021)

That's not fair ... now mine doesn't make sense


BTW - it should be noted it used to say


Cal said:


> I always wondered what happens if a single engineer needs to use the restroom.


----------

